# Upscale Whole Hog Qview



## scoochdude (Jul 5, 2011)

It was an awesome party.  130 pound hog rubbed down and cooked over coals for 8 hours.  It was a hit.








It was perfect.













Later on that night we did a family dinner for 40 that was heavily polish.  They are great customers, and one dish they wanted was Escalloped Sauerkraut.  After I made it I had leftover Keilbasa and Sauerkraut so I made them a Fattie and carved it like tenderloin.  It was the hit.  I thank whoever came up w/the idea.  All I know is that I learned it here.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks awesome Scooch. One thing you need to learn though. BEARVIEW!


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks great but them small pics are hard on these older eyes.


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks.  I took the pics with my phone.  I don't know how to make them bigger.  I'll post more soon


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like quite a spread.


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 6, 2011)

New pics. Is this better?


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 6, 2011)

What's Bearview? I'm familiar with Beerview.

I found out how to make my pictures bigger.













I wish I had taken more.


----------



## roller (Jul 6, 2011)

Man thats what I am talking about....I have only had 1 of those in my life...


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm figuring out this picture thing.


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## scoochdude (Jul 6, 2011)

One of what?


----------



## alelover (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah. Way better. That's what I'm talkin about.  That pig looks totally awesome. A Bearview is a close up. Very close. Yes I think you got the hang of the picture thing.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 8, 2011)

PORK FAT RULZZZZZZZZZZZS!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Rich


----------



## mossymo (Jul 8, 2011)

Great looking hog and pics! What phone do have the takes pictures of that quality?


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 9, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 9, 2011)

The good pictures were taken with my daughter's camera.


----------



## alelover (Jul 12, 2011)

That's how I get good pics too Scooch.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2011)

Great photo's Scooch!


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks great. What's in that fattie???


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 13, 2011)

wow thats...... wow...


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 20, 2011)

I used the leftover keilbasa and sauerkraut from another dish.  The fattie was the hit.  I carved it for them.  When they asked what it was, I told them it was Polish Redneck Tenderloin.  They loved it.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 20, 2011)

That looks like an awesome spread


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

What is Escalloped sauerkraut and how about a recipe?

Great Q View by the way!


----------



## scoochdude (Jul 20, 2011)

This makes a 5 quart round chafing dish.  Feeds 15-25 people

2 - 3 lbs kielbasa sausage sliced about 1/4" thin

3  potatoes, sliced thin (I use a mandolin)
1  onion, sliced thin
4 stalks celery, sliced thin
1 stick butter, melted
1 cup water
1 qt sauerkraut, drained
1 large can condensed cream of celery soup

Directions:

Lightly coat pan with vegetable cooking spray.

 Cover bottom of baking pan with a layer of kielbasa slices.

Peel potatoes, slice thinly. Layer on top of sausage. Repeat layers of sausage and potatoes.  Add layer of onion and celery. Pour melted butter. Pour on water.

Bake, covered, about 35 min. at 350°F (or until vegetables are tender). Remove from oven, drain as much water as you can. spoon sauerkraut on top. Mix soup with 2/3 can water. Pour over casserole, return to oven for 30 minutes, or until browned


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2011)

I just found this thread---Great looking Pig.

I think I remember her from high school.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    She looks better now that you gave her the nice tan!!!!!

Nice BearView too!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks perfect, great job!


----------



## woundedyak (Sep 25, 2011)

You just confirmed how bad I suck at presentation. Outstanding job


----------

